# Mark knopfler, lemmy, david gilmour, mark king, gary moore in "french and saunders"



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I found this hilarious and true at the same time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwqJbQ8FXXg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Haven't seen that one in a while. Good to see it again.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

That was brilliant!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Re-post but it needs to be brought back every once in a while.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Pretty old skit, but a great send-up of tablature all the same. :smile:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

great stuff!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This one does the rounds pretty regularly, but it's worth watching every time. Classic!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

oh..hehe..long time..but still greath..love Brit style humor..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm amused every time I see it.
It sums up a lot about sheet music before Tab.

Not that Tab is always correct though.


----------

